# Haptic Feedback. Weak?



## sirslipzalot (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey guys. I hate the stock Samsung keyboard so every time I install a new ROM I usually download the Gingerbread Keyboard off the Market. Problem is, the vibration on keypress is super weak with this phone as opposed to my Epic Touch on Sprint.

The reason I feel like we could have better haptic response is because every time I get a text, this thing vibrates very strongly. Any current devs have an idea as to what we can do to make the haptic feedback stronger or more pronounced?

Thanks!


----------



## ztotherad (Sep 5, 2011)

sirslipzalot said:


> Hey guys. I hate the stock Samsung keyboard so every time I install a new ROM I usually download the Gingerbread Keyboard off the Market. Problem is, the vibration on keypress is super weak with this phone as opposed to my Epic Touch on Sprint.
> 
> The reason I feel like we could have better haptic response is because every time I get a text, this thing vibrates very strongly. Any current devs have an idea as to what we can do to make the haptic feedback stronger or more pronounced?
> 
> Thanks!


hey bro, not to be rude, but you're in the wrong forum. you posted in the Samsung Galaxy stellar forum...


----------



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

ztotherad said:


> hey bro, not to be rude, but you're in the wrong forum. you posted in the Samsung Galaxy stellar forum...


How do you know which phone he is talking about? If you reread it you'll notice he said feedback was better on the Samsung Galaxy S 2 Epic Touch.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

What about

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=inputmethod.latin.ported

Or

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vllwp.inputmethod.latin

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sirslipzalot (Oct 15, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> What about
> 
> https://play.google....od.latin.ported
> 
> ...


Much better. I didn't know the ICS keyboard had a vibration timing feature. Good show, mate.


----------

